# Tips for Visiting FrontSight in Pahrump, NV near Vegas



## cclaxton

Please see my posting in this forum about my experience with the four day handgun training if you want to know what the experience is like. This thread is to discuss the logistics, hotel, food, travel, purchases, etc. related to visiting Frontsight for any kind of training.

Weather:
- Check the weather before you go and make sure you have plenty of options for winter or summer. It gets really cold there in the desert, especially early in the morning and then warms up. So, layer appropriately and have a jacket and a coat. 
- In the winter months use long underwear...trust me on this one.
- In the winter consider hand warmers if your hands get cold. Put them in your pockets and put your hands in your pockets to warm them up before having to draw and present the firearm.
- Most of the classes are outdoors and you need to dress appropriately while still having concealment. In the first two days there is no concealment so if its cold, have thermal underwear and a thick fleece that is TUCKED IN so you can draw without interference from your garments and without a coat on.
- In the summer, same thing, taking into consideration the cold morning and hot midday sun remembering that you need to be able to draw with no concealment first two days and without interference of clothing. 
- Wear good hiking boots or thick soled athletic shoes. The rocky ranges can have rocks the size of a golfball.
- I wore gloves with fingers exposed and that seemed to work pretty well except when I really needed to work on grip.
- Bring chapstick or lipbalm and in the summer suntan lotion.

Ammunition:
- Best bet is to buy ammo at a gun show in town or maybe have it shipped to your hotel if your hotel will allow it (Saddle West does not).
- Second best option is to buy from the on-site vendor (not the Frontsight proshop). You can get Sellier&Belloit 9mm for about $51/200 or $250/1000. They have rifle and shotgun ammo and some accessories, cleaning supplies, etc. They have a local store in Pahrump and an on-site trailer. Stockpile Defense LLC
- If you are a first family platinum member you get 40% discount through the pro shop and might get a better deal. 
- They tell you 600 rounds for the 4-day class but we ended up shooting 750 rounds. If you order ammo, order extra or you can always go to the stockpiledefense trailer and buy more. Get there by 1PM because they close right after lunch.
- No reloaded ammo is a strict rule. Some people got away with Tula ammo, but I wouldn't test the limits.

Hotel/Motel:
- I stayed at the Saddle West Motel. When you include the complimentary buffet breakfast with Omeletes, it is the best value. However, be aware they have a Casino that allows smoking and you will have to walk through the lobby to get to the restaurant and you will have some exposure in the restaurant. It didn't bother me, but for someone who may be allergic or really annoyed by the smoke, you may want to choose another Motel. I was in a non-smoking room and never smelled any tobacco smoke in the room. The rooms were clean and adequate and heating worked well and WiFi worked well. Hot water was a little bit intermittent, but adequate.
- I didn't go into the Best Western, but the lady told me they were "cleaner" when I asked her why I should choose the BW. Don't know about the smoking there. 
- Some people who stayed back in Vegas got to class kinda late. It is a long drive from Vegas. I recommend Pahrump.

Food:
- Nobody really raved about the Saddle West dinners. I had a burger one night and it was good, but not great. (The breakfast was good, though.)
- Great Dinner Place Fantastic Mexican at reasonable prices-El Jeffe's small business strip on route 160 across from Saddle West. 
- Another Great Dinner Place is Italian: Tommasino's after frontsight discount was excellent, and usuallly has live music. Tommasino's Fine Italian Dining
- I didn't try the beach cafe lunches, but people seemed to like them, although it was a big sandwich and some people couldn't eat it all.
- Beach Cafe has a trailer on-site and they have some food and beverages. They have quick breakfast items as well. They close after lunch, so keep that in mind.
- The main Frontsight lecture hall always has coffee and tea. Ask Frank if there is any of his special blend...get there early if you want any of Frank's coffee. The tea selection is basic, so bring your own bags if you want anything special. If you need special creamer, bring your own. They did have equal and sweeteners. 
- There are soda and snack machines as well.
- I just went to Walmart and bought a bunch of protein-fruit bars and bananas and snacked on them during the day as well as lunch. It was a lot cheaper and it gave me some energy between lunch and departure.
- Don't think about going off-site for lunch....its just too far. 
- A lot of people packed their own lunches. 
- There is a Denny's in Pahrump...recommended.

Other:
- There is a Walmart in Pahrump and I found everything I needed there. They have food items as well. 
- Not much to do in Pahrump in the evenings, but you will probably be too tired for much anyway. I recommend resting up for the next day.
- The security lines at Las Vegas International are horrendous. Leave EARLY to get through them in time. I would allocate 45 minutes just to get through security.
- Airlines hold the line on weight for bags going out of Vegas....get the weight right before arriving.
- There is no public transportation From Vegas to Pahrump. You must drive or rent a car. 
- Watch your speed going through Pahrump...it changes to 30MPH and I saw people being pulled over. It's a bit deceiving since its four lanes through there. (I was told to be really careful with California license plates.)
- Bring some good tape for your fingers...they will probably get sore. 
- Use hand lotion to protect your hands from the dry and cold. 
- I used the very affordable Fox Car Rental, however you should know you need to take TWO SHUTTLE BUSES to get to/from the Fox Car Rental Lot...one from LAS to the rental car depot, and then another from there to the Fox Lot. 
- I would not recommend planning any night trips to Vegas....it is a long drive there and back and you need your energy for these classes...they are demanding.

Whatever you forgot to bring you can probably get from Walmart or someplace else in Pahrump. There is also an armorer in town but if its not a Glock, you probably won't find any parts. Bringing a backup firearm is a good idea. The Pro Shop had a great selection of holsters and belts and mag holders and protective glasses and earphones....at Pro Shop prices, of course. (The holsters and belts weren't that high priced.)

I heard there were brothels around Pahrump, too, but I didn't partake. You won't see them from 160. I was having too much fun shooting.

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any other questions.

It's a great experience cold or hot....high quality professional training by great instructors.

Have fun and be safe.

CC


----------



## jeffreybehr

TYVM; GREAT observations and recommendations. I bought the Protector Lifetime membership for $200 last year but haven't yet attended. Several of us would drive from Phoenix.

I've not been there but I've lived in the desert for over 50 years--*use sunblock EVERY day*. The temp may not be high in the winter, but the sun still burns skin.


----------



## twomode

Thanks loads for the great info cclaxton! I'm signed up for the 4 day course with an open ended time frame. I was in Vegas in Oct. so I took a drive out on a Friday for an informal look. It does look all business but my "guide" while freindly enough wasn't a big talker. I'm going to LA on biz this spring and I'm going to try to consolidate trips west. 

Again, thanks for the heads up. What was your impression of the actual training, and what other training have you had?


----------



## cclaxton

twomode said:


> Again, thanks for the heads up. What was your impression of the actual training, and what other training have you had?


Please see my other thread on the training in this forum. But it was really great training and the instructors are the best....lots of drills....teaches you great fundamentals and malfunction resolution, etc. Their technique may be different than you are used to, but it is all good. Just be prepared for the outdoors.
Good luck and enjoy.
CC


----------

